
Optimize React Performance - treyhuffine
https://medium.com/@treyhuffine/optimize-react-performance-c1a491ed9c36
======
treyhuffine
1\. Use key correctly

2\. Manage shouldComponentUpdate

3\. Extend PureComponent instead of Component

4\. Build for production

